# Help With Nighties and Milestone X Users



## dtpacula (Jun 15, 2011)

okay so us milestone x users still don't get to have all the fun over at xda here:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=14915846 people with milestone x's are having trouble installing nighties. this is the code that comes up in error when trying to install 
"assert failed: run_program("/tmp/check_kernel") == 0"

I'm guessing their is something that runs before it trys to install the ROM to make sure that we are on the right kernal, the froyo kernal.

If anybody has any idea to make this install that would be great!

I do have the first ROM that came out a couple of days ago.


----------

